# Pasadena City Counsel meeting tonight!



## JoKealoha

if anyone is interested or in the area to show support...
Pasadena City Council to consider ordinance requiring pit bulls be spayed or neutered | 89.3 KPCC

i love Pasadena but i despise this ignorance.


----------



## ames

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I AM SOOO STOKED! Did you see some of the people commenting at the meeting. Serioulsy you want to HELP the cause not hurt it by being a dumbass!

I just came on to make a post! lol http://www.gopitbull.com/bsl-discus...y-pit-bull-spaying-neutering.html#post1185786


----------



## JoKealoha

hey ames
yah, there were a few loons in the mix. uninformed but their hearts in the right place. of course i support the right to free speech, but educated speech is rare.
a small victory to be happy about for sure. if they come back with an ordinance for all breed mandatory neuter/spay, there a whole new host of logistical problems that pop up. but my personal concern is the disproportionate enforcement of the law. bulldog owners will be snitched on by neighbors and fear mongers. i'm certain that law enforcement and animal control will target bulldog owners with a higher degree of malice.
if i'm walking my boy around the neighborhood and animal control drives by, they would definitely stop to check his undercarriage. would they do that to a lab owner? shih tzu owner?... doubtful.
the ordinance should be regulated with an independent study of the correlation between citations and breed. data would show the discrimination pretty clearly.


----------

